

Ask HN: Anyone successfully installed Arch Linux on a Sony Vaio Z Series? - drKarl

I'm about to order a Sony Vaio Z Series, with Core i7, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, 1920x1080 screen, and I was wondering if someone had a similar machine and successfully installed Arch Linux on it. Perhaps partially, with some features not working, like the speed/stamina switch, or any other feature.<p>I would also be interested in experiences installing other linux distros on a Z Series Vaio.
======
ibrow
I have a (2 year old) Vaio VGN-Z11WN and it was a bit of a nightmare to get
Linux to install correctly on it. The main problem was the Stamina/Speed
graphics switch, which is a software switch in this model, where as previously
it used to be a hardware switch.

I joined the Launchpad group for the Z-series: <https://launchpad.net/~sony-
vaio-z-series> which helped a lot, but there were still things like the
microphone not working etc.

I have tried Ubuntus Jaunty, Karmic and Lucid on there with mixed results -
karmic for some reason was the best. Fedora 13 installed perfectly (excluding
the speed/stamina switch) but then I ended up in dependency hell!

Because of the trouble I have had with getting Linux onto this machine, I
don't think I am going to get another Vaio.

My main desktop runs Arch, but I didn't even dare go there on the Vaio!

I would be very interested to hear how you get on. Good luck.

~~~
drKarl
Thank you for sharing your experience. If Arch is too difficult to install in
a Vaio, I'll try something more mainstream like Debian or Ubuntu. Perhaps if I
just choose to use either the intel graphics or the nvidia and give up on the
switch I can get it working. I'll share my experience!

